# Please advice for the extraction of Ag



## Beros22 (Aug 13, 2009)

Good day! 
I am new in this forum, I sat at the PC in this forum a few days, I read a lot of conversations about mining stříbra.Přesto you please skušenější ask for advice because i do not know Canadian English well (using Google Translator) 
My request is: I'd like to get the AG of silver chloride through electrolysis of pure crystal form. 
I have available> HNO3 65% 
> 30% HCL 
> H2O2 10% 
> NaOH-balls 
Could you please someone experienced to advise a simple method for extracting AG crystal? 
Advance thanks for your advice!


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 13, 2009)

It isn't clear what you are trying to learn. 

If your objective is to produce silver crystals, it can be done by dissolving silver with nitric acid and distilled water. When it is concentrated and cooled, silver nitrate crystals form readily. 

If your objective is to produce silver chloride, all that is required is to dissolve silver in dilute nitric acid, then introduce chlorine. You can use HCl, or table salt. Each will work adequately. 

Make sure you really want to produce silver chloride. It's much faster and easier to recover silver by cementing on copper. 

If you are dealing with an ore, as your post appears to imply, you will likely have issues with contaminants that are not in your best interest. Lead is one of them.

Extracting values from ores with acid is rarely successful due to the huge consumption of acid. There are other methods to extract the values that are far more economical. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 13, 2009)

i have noticed in your post few czech words. if you cant use english pm me in czech as i understand this language and i can help you to translate your queries or questions. ill help you to translate answers too.


----------



## stihl88 (Aug 13, 2009)

Now all you need is a keyboard that can type Czech :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 13, 2009)

hehe actually no as you can type czech vithout that diacritic symbols...


----------



## Beros22 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello! Thanks for the advice / Harold_v / 
I was trying on the extraction of several (20-25) a piece of board. 
It's been an attempt, whether to handle its satisfaction. (It's hoby) 
Thanks for the offer to help with translation, you will use in this offer budoucnu/patnor1011 / because I really from the Czech Republic.


----------

